# Bodymax CF430 bench & CF415 squat rack



## LeeW_89 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi all. I am considering buying the Bodymax Cf430 bench & CF415 squat rack from Powerhouse fitness. If anyone on here has this set up, could you tell me if you can adjust the height of the spotter catchers high enough to do an incline bench press exercise? Thanks, Lee.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2013)

LeeW_89 said:


> Hi all. I am considering buying the Bodymax Cf430 bench & CF415 squat rack from Powerhouse fitness. If anyone on here has this set up, could you tell me if you can adjust the height of the spotter catchers high enough to do an incline bench press exercise? Thanks, Lee.


spotter catchers can be put right to the top mate, so yes enough to do incline


----------



## LeeW_89 (Feb 26, 2013)

Okay, thanks mate!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I've got the rack. Best purchase for my garage gym I ever made.

Catchers can easily be set for Flat or Incline. Decline is a bit of a push - I use a bit of rubber matting under the bench to give me the level I need.


----------



## LeeW_89 (Feb 26, 2013)

How thick is the matting you have under the bench mate? Also, thanks for the replies! Much appreciated!


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi mate

I had that bench with the bigger rack cf475.

IMO the bench was too big.

Also for the price I found the seat and back flimsy.

Annoying gap between the two panels when benching flat.

So much so I made a quick loss on ebay.

Then purchased the cf302. It's a flat bench but solid.

P. S, hope the order and delivery runs smoothly ;-)


----------

